# Weihnachtswichteln 2021 - It's back!



## nikon87 (12. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo liebe Community,

nach 4 Jahren ist es wieder zurück: Das Weihnachtswichteln der PCGH-Community! Nachdem @PCGH_Dave nett bei mir angefragt hat, ob ich das denn wieder übernehmen würde, habe ich mich nicht lange bitten lassen. Im Grunde bleibt alles beim Alten, außer dass die Aktion dieses mal gemeinsam mit der Community des PCGH-Discord-Servers stattfinden wird. Es können also Mitglieder von beiden Plattformen teilnehmen. Es wird bei der Auslosung auch keine Unterscheidung zwischen den Plattformen geben, es handelt sich also um ein gemischtes Teilnehmerfeld.

Dazu eventuell das für viele wichtigste gleich vorne weg: Es ist weder nötig sich bei Discord anzumelden, noch ist eine Anmeldung im Forum nötig. Ihr müsst lediglich die in den nachfolgenden Regeln angegebenen Vorgaben erfüllen. Alle wichtigen Informationen, die gesamte Planung sowie die "Ergebnisse" am Ende werde ich sowohl hier in diesem Thread als auch auf dem Discord veröffentlichen. Egal worüber ihr euch also anmeldet, ihr verpasst nichts.

*Aber was ist "Weihnachtswichteln" überhaupt?*
Es werden jeweils 2 Teilnehmer/innen zufällig per Los zu einem Wichtelpaar bestimmt. Die beiden tauschen dann ihre Adressen aus, suchen ein kleines Geschenk für die/den jeweils andere/n aus und schicken es sich dann gegenseitig zu. Was man verschenkt und wie viel man dafür ausgeben will ist jedem selbst überlassen. Anbieten würden sich hier lokale Spezialitäten, Selbstgemachtes oder einfach ein kleines lustiges Gadget.

Wenn ihr euch anmelden wollt bitte einfach hier im Thread melden und bestätigen, dass ihr die Regeln (siehe unten) gelesen und akzeptiert habt.

Wer sich nochmal die bisherigen Wichtelaktionen anschauen möchte kann das hier tun (bitte beachten, dass ihr dafür leider Zugriff auf den Marktplatz hier im Forum braucht): 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017

Wenn ihr noch kein Mitglied des PCGH-Discord-Servers seid und gerne beitreten möchtet klickt einfach auf das Banner in meiner Signatur. Wir freuen uns auf euch!

*Regeln für das PCGH-Weihnachtswichteln 2021:*


Spoiler



1. Teilnehmer/innen aus dem Forum müssen mindestens 60 Tage registriert sein und 100 Beiträge verfasst haben ODER Teilnehmer/innen vom Discord-Server müssen dort mindestens den Rand "Mitglied" erreicht haben.
2. Der Threadersteller/Veranstalter übernimmt keinerlei Haftung.
3. Der Wert des Geschenks kann von der/dem Schenkenden frei bestimmt werden. Als Orientierung: 5-15€
4. Die Anmeldung ist bis Sonntag den 05.12.2021 möglich.
5. Teilnehmer aus Österreich oder der Schweiz geben dies bitte mit an. Hier werde ich auf Grund der Versandkosten nach Möglichkeit gesonderte Auslosungsgruppen erstellen.
6. Die Teilnehmer/innen werden per Zufallsprinzip zu Wichtelpaaren gelost und spätestens am Mittwoch den 08.12.2021 im Thread veröffentlicht.
7. Der Austausch der persönlichen Daten erfolgt ausschließlich per PN hier im Forum oder auf dem Discord. Im Zweifelsfall werde ich als Vermittler einspringen (wenn jemand vom Discord sich nicht im Forum anmelden will oder anders herum).
8. Das Wichtelgeschenk sollte spätestens am Mittwoch den 22.12.2021 bei der/dem Beschenkten eintreffen.
9. Der Versand muss nachverfolgbar sein (Sendungsverfolgung).
10. Die Sendungsdaten sind der/dem Beschenkten unaufgefordert direkt nach Versand mitzuteilen.
11. Änderungen an den Regeln sind jeder Zeit möglich, werden entsprechend angekündigt und sind dann sofort gültig!



*Teilnehmerliste 2021:*


Spoiler



Forum:
PCGH_Dave
pedi
grumpy_old_man

Discord:
ReAct (nikon87)
AgentK
Austrokraftwerk
Apokalyptiker
Skilled-Grizzly
Der Andi
Athanasie
Prominent
Knockando



Ich hoffe auf eine rege Teilnahme und wünsche schon mal eine schöne Adventszeit! 


*Datenschutz-Disclaimer:*
*Es handelt sich hierbei um eine reine Community-Aktion. Die Teilnahme ist freiwillig und der Datenaustausch (Adressdaten) geschieht auf eigene Verantwortung.*


----------



## nikon87 (12. November 2021)

RESERVIERT​


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. November 2021)

Als erste Aktion meinerseits habe ich das Thema oben angepinnt  

Gerne möchte ich teilnehmen, ich erkläre mich hiermit mit den Regeln einverstanden und habe sie auch gelesen.


----------



## BinDerKleineMann (24. November 2021)

Ich vermute mal mit 88 Beiträgen können nicht durch Angemeldet seit 2008 ausgeglichen werden oder?


----------



## nikon87 (25. November 2021)

BinDerKleineMann schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal mit 88 Beiträgen können nicht durch Angemeldet seit 2008 ausgeglichen werden oder?


Ich muss hier leider sehr streng sein was die Teilnahmebedingungen angeht, aber die 12 Beiträge schaffst du bis zum 05.12. bestimmt noch und meldest dich dann am besten nochmal hier.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Dezember 2021)

Niemand in Weihnachtsstimmung hier


----------



## pedi (3. Dezember 2021)

dann mach ich mal mit.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (4. Dezember 2021)

Jawollja! Bin dabei!


----------



## nikon87 (6. Dezember 2021)

So...auch wenn die Teilnehmerzahl sehr gering ist, was ich so nicht erwartet habe um ehrlich zu sein was aber nun mal so ist, habe ich eben mal die Paare ausgelost. Zufälligerweise gibt es auch kaum Überschneidungen zwischen Forum und Discord.

@pedi Wenn ich hier als "Vermittler" helfen soll bitte kurz Bescheid geben.
@PCGH_Dave  und @grumpy-old-man bitte Kontakt miteinander aufnehmen.

Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr, sobald es soweit ist, hier auch nochmal die "Ergebnisse" teilt. Natürlich werde ich dann auch über die Vorgänge am Discord berichten sobald es dort was zu sehen gibt. Bei unserer kleinen gemütlichen Gruppe sollte das nicht in all zu großen Stress ausarten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. Dezember 2021)

In Gruppe 1 wurden die Pakete offiziell getauscht und sind auch schon angekommen  
Aufgemacht wird es natürlich erst am 24. Dezember


----------



## PCGH_Dave (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab mich sehr gefreut, vielen Dank @grumpy-old-man


----------



## grumpy-old-man (25. Dezember 2021)

Ich mich auch @PCGH_Dave ! Das kann ich sehr gut gebrauchen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (30. Dezember 2021)

@nikon87 
Bekommen wir denn auch die Sachen der anderen, aus dem Discord zu sehen?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (6. Januar 2022)

@nikon87 
Schade, dass hier nichts mehr kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Oktober 2022)

Zusammenfassend möchte ich sagen, dass die Aktion hier im Forum ein Reinfall war, was vor allem damit zusammenhängt, dass nikon sich einfach gar nicht meldet. Ich werde mich daher in diesem Jahr nicht für ein Wichteln einsetzen. Echt schade, was aus dieser Aktion geworden ist, früher war hier richtig was los und die Beschenkten haben sich immer gefreut.


----------

